# Part Of Setting A Goal



## PhotonGuy (Sep 6, 2020)

Whenever I set a goal, part of setting the goal, at least for me, is getting it done within a certain time limit.


----------



## jobo (Sep 6, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Whenever I set a goal, part of setting the goal, at least for me, is getting it done within a certain time limit.


well yes that generally what happens with goals, you get them done or you dont

time limits are funny things  you need to choose wisely what limit you put on it, it needs to be very very achievable, other wise you either end up stressed or make a pigs ear of it, but not that relaxed that it drops from memary,

i my sister sets her self and occasionally me, arbatary tight dead lines  for thing that could easily be three times lobger to do, she spends most of her life a achieving lots of things but is also very very stressed


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 7, 2020)

jobo said:


> well yes that generally what happens with goals, you get them done or you dont
> 
> time limits are funny things  you need to choose wisely what limit you put on it, it needs to be very very achievable, other wise you either end up stressed or make a pigs ear of it, but not that relaxed that it drops from memary,
> 
> i my sister sets her self and occasionally me, arbatary tight dead lines  for thing that could easily be three times lobger to do, she spends most of her life a achieving lots of things but is also very very stressed


Well reaching a goal, the way I see it, involves reaching it within a certain time limit. That's part of the very goal itself, if you ask me. 

After all there are time limits for everything. You only have so long to live, that's your time limit right there.


----------



## jobo (Sep 7, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well reaching a goal, the way I see it, involves reaching it within a certain time limit. That's part of the very goal itself, if you ask me.
> 
> After all there are time limits for everything. You only have so long to live, that's your time limit right there.


but some goals are indeed time limited, if your loosing weight for your wedding,  there is only a finite time to the day.

some work goals also come with a limted set time., though commonly not the set time your goven to do them, work likes to stress peopke with unrealistic deadlines

most dont, if i dedecide im going to do a 100 push up by the end of september, then that just an arbetary dead line, it doesnt matter if if its october or november or january, it really doesnt matter no one is counting but me.

what matters is i do more next week than i did last, that it, that all that matters

its called smart goals, that is give yoursrlf progrsive easy goals, so you never fail, that builds up a cycle of success and your still better month on month.

it took me a month to decerate my kitchen,  i could have done it 8n a  day, but whats the rush, i managed to squeeze in 10 mins here and there inbwtween sun bathing, riding my bike and playing gutar,  it looks great as does my tan


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 7, 2020)

It is very scalar. Yes, I think some goals are time dependent. Others are not based on a Ton of life variables. 
For example what if you set a physical goal and then have an accident that sets you back? Should you throw the goal away? Of course not.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 8, 2020)

jobo said:


> but some goals are indeed time limited, if your loosing weight for your wedding,  there is only a finite time to the day.


Every goal is time limited. As I said you've only got so long to live, so that's your time limit right there and it would apply to any and every goal you have in this life. 



jobo said:


> some work goals also come with a limted set time., though commonly not the set time your goven to do them, work likes to stress peopke with unrealistic deadlines


True, many work goals do have time limits set by whoever is in charge, if you've got a work project to do you've got an x amount of time to do it. 



jobo said:


> most dont, if i dedecide im going to do a 100 push up by the end of september, then that just an arbetary dead line, it doesnt matter if if its october or november or january, it really doesnt matter no one is counting but me.


If I set a goal to be able to do 100 push ups by September I would want to do it by September, that way I can work on being able to do more pushups and maybe I would be able to do 110 pushups by October and 120 pushups by November.



jobo said:


> what matters is i do more next week than i did last, that it, that all that matters


The more the merrier. 



jobo said:


> its called smart goals, that is give yoursrlf progrsive easy goals, so you never fail, that builds up a cycle of success and your still better month on month.
> 
> it took me a month to decerate my kitchen,  i could have done it 8n a  day, but whats the rush, i managed to squeeze in 10 mins here and there inbwtween sun bathing, riding my bike and playing gutar,  it looks great as does my tan


If you wanted to take a month to decorate your kitchen that's your choice. Some people might take sooner to do it some people might take longer.


----------



## Steve (Sep 8, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Whenever I set a goal, part of setting the goal, at least for me, is getting it done within a certain time limit.


Hey @PhotonGuy , I think you're spot on!  A part of any goal needs to be a deadline.  Have you ever heard of a SMART goal?   A SMART goal is:

S - Specific
M - Measurable
A - Attainable
R - Relevant
T - Time bound 

If your goal is all of those things, you're definitely on the right track.  






There's a lot of information about SMART goals available on the web, if you're interested in researching it more.


----------



## Steve (Sep 8, 2020)

As an alternative to a SMART goal, there is also something referred to as a BHAG:  

Big 
Hairy
Audacious 
Goal

The idea behind a BHAG is that, if you are a leader and you only ever set SMART goals for yourself or your teams, the best they will ever be able to do is achieve the goal.  However, if you set a BHAG... something so audacious that it makes you nervous and sweat, you might not achieve that goal, but you have a really good chance of surpassing any reasonable SMART goal you might have set.

So, for example, a SMART goal might involve getting your black belt in TKD within 2 years.  A BHAG might be to make the 2023 USA national team.  You might not achieve that goal, but if you make a sincere effort to do so, you will achieve far more than just getting your black belt.


----------



## jobo (Sep 8, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Every goal is time limited. As I said you've only got so long to live, so that's your time limit right there and it would apply to any and every goal you have in this life.
> 
> 
> True, many work goals do have time limits set by whoever is in charge, if you've got a work project to do you've got an x amount of time to do it.
> ...


but why September,  for your oush up challenge,  why not next April?  , if i die before i manage to compkete the challenge,  push up are the least of my worries, id be more worried about not wash9ng my socks



as soome one a lit closer to death than you, the only challenge that matters is being happy, if push ups make you happy, go to it, but you need to reexamine yoyr life id sugest,

what makes me happy is sittibg out side bars having good converations with good friends, every5hibg else can fit round that

ive just started to go to a chess club, they have told me i need to practise, to get better, they cant for the life of them take on board i dont care if i get better, i just like playing chess


----------



## jobo (Sep 8, 2020)

Steve said:


> Hey @PhotonGuy , I think you're spot on!  A part of any goal needs to be a deadline.  Have you ever heard of a SMART goal?   A SMART goal is:
> 
> S - Specific
> M - Measurable
> ...


my gosl metrix is

will ut make m3 money, 

will it save me money

will it get me laid

will i enjoy it 


if not, dont bother, ir at least give it a very low priority


----------



## Steve (Sep 8, 2020)

jobo said:


> my gosl metrix is
> 
> will ut make m3 money,
> 
> ...


That's not a goal matrix, that's a decision making matrix.  Not the same thing, though one can be an element of the other.


----------



## jobo (Sep 8, 2020)

Steve said:


> That's not a goal matrix, that's a decision making matrix.  Not the same thing, though one can be an element of the other.


thats not a matrix,  thats a metrix,, ???????how else would you choose a goal other than by making a decision.


----------



## Steve (Sep 8, 2020)

jobo said:


> thats not a matrix,  thats a metrix,, ???????how else would you choose a goal other than by making a decision.


A decision and a goal aren't the same.  Right?  Do you guys define decision and goal differently in the UK?  Maybe call a decision a boot or a bobbin, or spotty dodger?  I think from now on, we should all refer to any decision as a spotty dodger.  Sounds very British. 

Just to clarify.  Are you suggesting that a metrix is a real word?  If so, I'm not familiar with it, and presumed it was a typo.


----------



## jobo (Sep 8, 2020)

Steve said:


> A decision and a goal aren't the same.  Right?  Do you guys define decision and goal differently in the UK?  Maybe call a decision a boot or a bobbin, or spotty dodger?  I think from now on, we should all refer to any decision as a spotty dodger.  Sounds very British.
> 
> Just to clarify.  Are you suggesting that a metrix is a real word?  If so, I'm not familiar with it, and presumed it was a typo.


all goals require a decision, on what the goal id, how lobg it will take etc.

the merix with the smart goal you posted is also a decision metrix


----------



## Steve (Sep 8, 2020)

jobo said:


> all goals require a decision, on what the goal id, how lobg it will take etc.


Every time I put on pants, I make a decision, but putting on pants isn't a goal.  We make decisions all the time that aren't goals.  


> the merix with the smart goal you posted is also a decision metrix


"metrix" isn't an English word.  I don't know what you mean.


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 8, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Every goal is time limited. As I said you've only got so long to live, so that's your time limit right there and it would apply to any and every goal you have in this life.
> 
> 
> True, many work goals do have time limits set by whoever is in charge, if you've got a work project to do you've got an x amount of time to do it.
> ...


Yea, but c'mon man/woman. In that train of thought you could say getting up off the couch has a time limit. Do you really need to set a goal to get off the couch? 
Yes, I know there are exceptions for people with limb/health conditions.


----------



## jobo (Sep 8, 2020)

Steve said:


> Every time I put on pants, I make a decision, but putting on pants isn't a goal.  We make decisions all the time that aren't goals.
> 
> "metrix" isn't an English word.  I don't know what you mean.


i think putibg your pants on is a goal, its my third goal of the day, right after pea and shower,  there are people who sit around in their jymjams all day, they havent achieved that goal.

every time you decided to do somethibg youve set a goal, commonly deciding not to do something is also a goal, though not always


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 9, 2020)

jobo said:


> but why September,  for your oush up challenge,  why not next April?  , if i die before i manage to compkete the challenge,  push up are the least of my worries, id be more worried about not wash9ng my socks


If Im going to set a goal for doing so many pushups, or any other goal for that matter, I might set my time limit for September or for next April or for any other time depending on the situation. Other people with other goals might set different time limits, it all depends on the situation, the goal, and personal preference. The point is, for goals I do set a time limit whatever it might be and I want to complete my goals within my time limits as that's part of the goal itself. 

If doing so many pushups is your goal that's your choice, if washing your socks is your goal that's your choice. 



jobo said:


> as soome one a lit closer to death than you, the only challenge that matters is being happy, if push ups make you happy, go to it, but you need to reexamine yoyr life id sugest,


You can't accurately say your closer to death than me as nobody knows just how long they have to live. When you go is not something you know beforehand. 

As a fitness fanatic I do have pushups as one of the things I do and one of my goals is to be able to do more pushups, but I've got other fitness goals as well. 



jobo said:


> what makes me happy is sittibg out side bars having good converations with good friends, every5hibg else can fit round that


Good for you, everybody has their own stuff that makes them happy. 



jobo said:


> ive just started to go to a chess club, they have told me i need to practise, to get better, they cant for the life of them take on board i dont care if i get better, i just like playing chess


I like to play chess too but I want to get better. If you just want to play chess for fun and you don't care much about how good you are, good for you. We all have our different reasons and motivations for taking up activities such as chess.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 9, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Yea, but c'mon man/woman. In that train of thought you could say getting up off the couch has a time limit. Do you really need to set a goal to get off the couch?
> Yes, I know there are exceptions for people with limb/health conditions.


I wouldn't want to spend the rest of my life on the couch so there is that goal. As somebody who has a favorite reclining lounge chair it can sometimes be hard to get off it, so I sometimes have to push myself to get up and get to work.


----------



## jobo (Sep 9, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> If Im going to set a goal for doing so many pushups, or any other goal for that matter, I might set my time limit for September or for next April or for any other time depending on the situation. Other people with other goals might set different time limits, it all depends on the situation, the goal, and personal preference. The point is, for goals I do set a time limit whatever it might be and I want to complete my goals within my time limits as that's part of the goal itself.
> 
> If doing so many pushups is your goal that's your choice, if washing your socks is your goal that's your choice.
> 
> ...


if your going to die 8n an unfortunete accident, it really doesnt matter if you die with out hitting your goal, , are you really going to be lieing in the road with your life ebbining away, thinking **** i havent done enough push ups this week. i think not, i wish id spent less time doing push up and more ha ing fun, maybe 

i used the concept of continual improvement, for my whole life not just one specific bit of it, if i make improvments week on week, year on year, then il possibly over take you with your stop start mentality,  if bot i dont particulaly care as long as im having fun are you having fun, thats all that matters on your death bed

youl never be any good at chess, or most other thibgs never, if you had what was needed to be a grand master, you be there by now, so if that was a goal to be good, youve failed, i didnt fail, im a success coz i only wanted to enjoy it,,,

looser


----------



## jobo (Sep 9, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> I wouldn't want to spend the rest of my life on the couch so there is that goal. As somebody who has a favorite reclining lounge chair it can sometimes be hard to get off it, so I sometimes have to push myself to get up and get to work.


nb get a job you enjoy,  when i worked they used to pay me to argue with people,  in between sitting in coffee shops,  it didnt seem like work at all, id have,done it for nothing


----------



## EdwardA (Sep 9, 2020)

I have lots of goals.  You have to put them in a list in order of priority.  That way you get the most important ones done...and you move down the list as time goes.


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 9, 2020)

jobo said:


> if your going to die 8n an unfortunete accident, it really doesnt matter if you die with out hitting your goal, , are you really going to be lieing in the road with your life ebbining away, thinking **** i havent done enough push ups this week. i think not, i wish id spent less time doing push up and more ha ing fun, maybe
> 
> i used the concept of continual improvement, for my whole life not just one specific bit of it, if i make improvments week on week, year on year, then il possibly over take you with your stop start mentality,  if bot i dont particulaly care as long as im having fun are you having fun, thats all that matters on your death bed
> 
> ...


I imagine we have all been where PhotonGuy is. When I was younger and chasing the circuit we were instructed to set goals. But they were not necessarily framed that way. We all knew certain things had to be conquered to reach the next step/level so you just did the work. No real fanfare. But being driven when you are 20 is a hell of a lot easier than when you are 50.


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 9, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> The point is, for goals I do set a time limit whatever it might be and I want to complete my goals within my time limits as that's part of the goal itself.



So what happens when/if you do not reach your goal in the time limit?


----------



## jobo (Sep 9, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> So what happens when/if you do not reach your goal in the time limit?


then he feels a failure,  that what happens if you keep setting goals that you cant meet,

that why i set the bar very low, get up before 10, check

put pants on, check

dribk coffee check

listen to music, check,

drag a mop round check

do 5 mins of exercise, whilst dronkibg coffee and listen to music, check

go out on a my bike,  drink cofee and listen to music check,

feed dog, check

every day i hit my goals, if i manage to do that for a full week, i buy my self a prsent as a rewards, 

got a bulova watch last week

cant wait to find out what the reward is this week,


----------



## EdwardA (Sep 9, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> So what happens when/if you do not reach your goal in the time limit?



If you are in a hurry, that can lead to misakes and missing important details.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 10, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> So what happens when/if you do not reach your goal in the time limit?


Then life sucks.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 10, 2020)

EdwardA said:


> If you are in a hurry, that can lead to misakes and missing important details.


Therefore I want to reach my goals quickly and promptly without making mistakes and without missing important details.


----------



## jobo (Sep 10, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Therefore I want to reach my goals quickly and promptly without making mistakes and without missing important details.


it really depend what your goals are i mean is it worth actually doing at all or to that level, ? irs an impirtant question. 

as the law of dininshibg returns apply, and you need progresivly more time/ effort to make progess for very little axtual benefit  when there are other areas of yoyr life that may need attention

being fit is a worth while goal, one that can be acompkished in 5 minetes a day, if you can do, lets say 50 push ups, what tanglable benifit is there in doing 80, ? non,  even less doing a 100, 

its an achievment that will not make yoyr life better in anyway

it may increase yourself esteem, but if yoyr basibg yourself esteem on a how many push ups you can do, then there are real problems with the rsst of yoyr life, get a girl friend


----------

